

Ask HN: Getting started, when there's no anonymous - shortimer

How do you get a foothold in this era of no one forgetting anything, ever? I have taken to heart all the advice about not posting Facebook pictures involving me doing keg stands, but I&#x27;m terrified of setting up anything on my domain or submitting any fixes on github because a few years from now, they will be ridiculous looking and show my humble beginnings.<p>Failing in the Valley has a certain prestige, but setting up an embarrassingly simple web page could permanently scar my reputation.<p>How do you get started without scarring your name?
======
davismwfl
I don't think anyone starting out is scarring their reputation. Being new and
an asshole will scar your reputation, but being new, humble and learning
won't. You see if all the time on Stackoverflow and even here. If you ask a
question and need some help, if you are humble and accept feedback to learn
you are rarely every criticized. But if you are a douche you'll be called out
quickly and rightfully.

I agree that the memory is basically never ending now, but you also have to
realize most people will generally only judge you on your recent abilities,
not something that transpired years ago, unless it is just so egregious that
it can't be ignored. And everyone had to start somewhere, which I think almost
everyone gets.

Lastly, don't let fear cripple you into not doing jumping in. Do it, and when
you are wrong, just admit it and move on. The tech community while sometimes
judgmental and even cruel in their comments is also probably the one place
that really does value contributions over mistakes. And at least in my opinion
if your contributions and attitude outweigh the mistakes people are really
accepting.

~~~
shortimer
Ok...thanks, the balanced perspective of the community in looking at
experience and mistakes is helpful. I can't imagine I'm the only one who feels
this way, so I appreciate the feedback.

------
27182818284
I'd put the stuff out there, and as you grow, save copies and such so that you
can show the humble beginnings and have a laugh.

Everyone starts somewhere

WWW
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.sys.next.announ...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.sys.next.announce/avWAjISncfw)

Beginning of Amazon
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/mi.jobs/poXLCW8udK4/_G...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/mi.jobs/poXLCW8udK4/_GHzqB9sG9gJ)

Larry Page asking for help while building a web crawler
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.java/aSPAJO0...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.java/aSPAJO05LIU/ushhUIQQ-
ogJ)

------
jimkri
I know exactly how you feel. I just made my Github this semester, I am not a
great coder and most of my code isn't that great. But I am so happy I put it
up, it pushes me to improve both my code and my programming skills. Mostly
because i know people will see it, but I do not care about that anymore. I
just enjoy doing it.

Don't be afraid, everyone starts somewhere. Today you might not be the best,
or tomorrow, but you will improve.

------
driverdan
Stop overthinking it, no one cares if you make mistakes when you start. Just
do stuff, make mistakes, improve, then do better stuff.

You're also placing far too much weight on your work being associated with
your rep. When I was freelancing very few people actually looked at my work.
Potential employers may look at your early work but the good ones will
understand mistakes, especially if you can explain what you did wrong.

~~~
shortimer
Thanks for sharing the first-hand experience!

------
magikid
You just go for it. Everyone starts somewhere.

~~~
shortimer
Thanks...agree that we all start somewhere, I'm just really anxious about
starting on a global stage. Appreciate the response.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Just claim that all your early work was done ironically. :)

But seriously: When you're getting started you're going to have a hard time
getting noticed... getting _anybody_ to check out your webpage or look at your
code or respond to your pull requests. If they do look and give feedback then
that's an opportunity to learn. Maximize your chances of getting these
opportunities by putting yourself out there. It's an investment in your
future.

------
throwaway751822
Chances are, neither your reputation or your code will ever matter much to
anyone. Just do what you want and don't worry about it.

